# Solar panel for vehicle to charge battery



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, here is the idea/situation, I'm reminded of the health care women that got lost from her GPS this winter that was on the news and found many days later by snowmobilers. Now if you're out and about and low on petrol/lost an the battery dies I'm looking for a solar panel that can charge back the battery if say I used up the battery for lighting or something or if I'm out exploring.

I have a reverse car charger. Perhaps I'm using the wrong term by saying 'reverse' but I have a Motormaster car booster that jumps the car by plugging into the cars cigarette port. I'm wondering if there is a solar panel setup that can charge the car battery in the same way via the cig port?

It would be nice if there is a way to mod the kit I have already. I have a folding flexiable solar panel that is IIRC 12v @ 6.5W/400mA. 

Anyways, thanks in advance.


----------

